# Mixed Emotions



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

So got back from our vacation in Jamaica this past weekend and was happy to be back home. But definitely miss the warm weather and perks of an all inclusive!! Was a lot of fun being with friends to celebrate their special day. Got to do some fun things there and one day maybe we can go back. 

Dunns river ralls was awesome!! Such a beautiful place with great scenery. Did some ATVing, and a bit of exploring in Ocho Rios.

I was happy to come home and all was well with my tanks. It was only a week that we were gone but sometimes you just never know. Everyone seemed ok. My brother said I lost one fish in my 90G but I'm not even sure which pleco. They are always hiding.

So last night as I went in downstairs to do a couple more water changes for my other tanks and I noticed that my 55G with just losts of different Africans looked very empty. They are usually going nuts when they see me coming and realize that they are probably going to be fed. LOL. As I get closer, I see that I have a lot of dead fish in the tank and really not sure why. As I start to net them out, I realize the the water is quite warm and realize that my heater must have stayed on and pretty much boiled my fish. After netting all the dead fish, unplugging the heater, doing a massive water change, I started moving the few remaining survivors to my 120G. Hopefully they will be ok. 

Some of the fish lost, about 6 Ngara Acai, a nice male OB peacock, some maingano, a group of demasoni, yellow labs, afra cobue, firefish, some other africans that were inherited from friends, 2 of my trio of Vampire plecos.

Some of the survivors, 1 vampire pleco, I think it is a female, around 5 in. some syn petricolas, royal pleco, L183, a couple other plecs that I don't remember the name or numbers for.

I had planned on moving some of the groups around into the 120G as I had cleared out alot of the tank but I guess my plans are going to be different now. I'm thinking I'll use the 55G now as a grow out tank my fry juvies.

Well just my little rant for the day!! LOL

I have some cool underwater pics that I'll post from my Jamaica trip soon.

Later
Wil


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Wil. Heater malfunctions suck. . .


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Eric! Ya they definitely suck!! I've had two in the last 3 years. I'm not really sure how to avoid it but I think I might just start replacing heaters every couple of years.

Actually a few weeks ago I had a Koralia that was leaking electricty into the water. I'm glad that I wasn't hurt and had no losses to that tank.

Maybe I'll move the contents of my 65 G into this tank and turn the 65G into a SW tank. LOL


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Wil,
I'm really sorry to hear about your losses. That really sucks.

If you're looking for a really good heater (the best in my opinion) PJ's Pets has the Hagen Fluval "E" series heaters on for half price. At least they did a couple of weeks ago when I last dropped in. 
http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Heating/Heaters/A773

They normally sell for around $70 but they have them from $32 to $35 depending on size. The only one they don't have on sale is the 300 watt but for your 55 you could go with the 200 watt.

I like how they have a built in temperature read out so you have a second thermometer as well as colour display to tell you if you're good (green), too cold (blue), or too hot (red).

Take care my friend.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Paul!!

Ya it really sucks! But what can you do. Thanks for the tip. I'll go check it out this weekend. Hopefully they are still on sale. I can then slowly start changing over my older heaters. 

Hope all is well with you!

Thanks
Wil


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sucks*

hey there CONGRATS the tieing the knot.. but totally sucks loosing your fish due to a malfunction.

is there any members out there that have a set up that can shut down the power to the heater power bar if the temp raises , does something like this exist sorry to hijack , just curious for myself , 
anyone .........
cheers 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Thanks Eric! Ya they definitely suck!! I've had two in the last 3 years. I'm not really sure how to avoid it but I think I might just start replacing heaters every couple of years.
> LOL


it is very easy. I forgot about heaters for 3 years already. put Cheapest Heater on maximum >>> attach to the unit and enjoy the life. I never got malfunction in 3 years, but approximately every 14 months (in my case) you should replace temp. probe ~$25

http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/RKL

https://www.goreef.com/Digital-Aquatics-ReefKeeper-Lite-Basic-Controller.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> Sorry to hear that Wil. Heater malfunctions suck. . .


+1. And I noticed disaster always happens only when you're away?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Bad luck, sorry for the loss.

Want to hear more about Jamaica!


----------

